# Public Google Cal for races on Narragansett Bay here



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone...

I have created a public Google Cal for races on Narragansett Bay. It has
most races on the bay, but if you know of another race or series and want
it added, just let me know. If one of these races is organized by you and you want me to add more information, just send it to me.

If you use Google Cal then you probably know how to add it to your cal or just access it, but if you don't you can access it with these links:

HTML (use this from your browser):

Narragansett Bay "Big Boat" Sailboat Racing Schedule 2010

For iCal users:

http://www.google.com/calendar/[email protected]/public/basic.ics

XML (for feed readers):

http://www.google.com/calendar/[email protected]/public/basic


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Sail Newport's website has a pretty exhaustive listing of NB races.


----------

